# Single point IASCA event Co Springs 6/29



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Elite Audio Solutions and Revolutions Performance are hosting a single point IASCA event 

Formats provided will be Sound Quality and Everblast Bass Boxing

Registration fees: SQ 15.00 EBB 10.00

trophies for 1st place certificates for 2nd and 3rd.

location: Revolution Performance 417 E. Vermijo in Colorado Springs

Contact: Sam Teeters [email protected] 719-325-6974

hope to see everyone out there

Bryan


----------

